

Rules for Show HN? - jevin

A while back, I posted a product launch on HN with the prefix &quot;Show HN&quot; and for some reason the prefix got removed.<p>So I wanted to know if there were some specific rules pertaining to &quot;Show HN&quot; threads? I love checking out new products and I&#x27;d like an easy way to pinpoint them out.
======
jcr
To ask about the specific case of "Show HN:" being removed from your
submission, the right place to do it is by emailing: hn@ycombinaor.com

I've never seen any official rules or guidelines regarding "Show HN:"
submissions, but there are differences in sorting between url-based
submissions and text-based submissions. Since text-based submissions sink
faster, I've seen some suggest using url-based submissions. On the other hand,
with a text-submission, you can specifically ask for what you want (design
help, content help, ...) and provide contact info.

From the following, it seems some changes may be afoot.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761378)
> _We do intend to add a few things, such as a "show" link in the top bar for
Show HNs_

~~~
jevin
Thanks for those insights! Especially for pointing out the difference between
url and text based submissions. Didn't know that one!

Also, I realise that I might have wrongly formulated my question. It didn't
actually bother me that the "Show HN" prefix was removed from my post (I was
on the front page).

It's just that it made me question if there were some guidelines I was not
adhering to.

------
dang
Show HN is for something you've made that people can play with. Landing pages,
email signups, and fundraisers aren't things people can play with, so we edit
"Show HN" out in those cases.

For example, instead of an email signup, Show HN is for the thing you email
people about once it's ready; instead of a fundraiser, Show HN is for what you
build with the funds you raise; and so on.

We're planning to feature Show HNs on the site a lot more, since most people
agree they're one of the best things here.

~~~
jevin
Thanks for chiming in Daniel!

That makes things a lot clearer. And it does make sense.

------
whatthemick
I'm interested in this aswell. I assumed "Show HN" was the appropriate thing
since you clearly state it's a type of self-promotion.

I personally appreciate people being upfront about it being promotional,
StrongLoops latest "tutorials" have been a bit of a sinner in this regard.
They usually provide great content but always mention their own services
(which is fine in my opinion but it should be obvious from the get-go).

Edit: Perhaps the prefix is removed to remove any bias, perhaps people are
inclined to be more positive towards user contributions - Perhaps by removing
Show HN you let the product live on its own merit, rather than any type of
emotional bias.

~~~
jevin
That sounds like a good reason. Maybe someone can confirm this?

------
logn
Show HN is generally used to show off things you've made or had a part in. If
it's just a new product then use the title on the site you're linking to.

